# Spezielle Dateiinfo lesen



## ramazzotti (31. Dezember 2005)

Wie kann ich mit VB solche speziellen Dateiinfos wie "Bild aufgenommen am" oder "Bitrate" einer jpeg-Datei auslesen?
Dazu habe ich nirgends einen Hinweis gefunden - für einen Tipp wäre ich also echt dankbar!


----------



## D@nger (1. Januar 2006)

Hi,
hier:
http://www.activevb.de/tipps/vb6tipps/tipp0331.html


----------

